# Durdle door campsites help



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi all,got a couple of days off so thinking of checking out the Durdle door/Chesil beach areas,any recommendations for sea view camps sites and daytime sea view parking areas ???,I've read up on Durdle door campsite but it doesn't seem to have good reviews with seriously sloping and expensive pitches...any other good sites along the coast ???


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tyreman

Not long back from the south, and just beyond the Pub (turn off to Lullworth) is a farm CL caravan club site I think, not sea views but fairly close to travel in from.

I knew I should have written the damn name down.


T


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Durdle Door is great and a great clubhouse

Pitches are on slope but they are a lot of places !


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

For a daytime free parking area you'll have a job to beat Portland (behind Portland Heights Hotel) Sea views over Chesil are spectacular.

Also try heading up to the Verne Prison, just on the left before you get to the prison tunnel is a pull in with stunning views over Portland Harbour, Lyme Bay and Weymouth. No-one goes there except a few dog walkers, you will be left in peace for hours.

One more for you...eat at the Crab House Cafe at Ferrybridge and the owner will let you stay the night in his locked car park over looking the Fleet Lagoon for free. They unlock the gates around 9am next morning...great food too!


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi 
Osminton mills is a nice campsite with a pub called the smugglers cove within walking distance. The site is very clean and is very near the beach. Not sure if it has electric hook up though.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Only people with Hair Tongs need a hook up lol

Gentle joke but 2 leisure batteries will see you OK


----------



## Pilchards (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, Most of the campsites in the Lulworth area are actually back from the sea, there is Bowleaze Cove to the east of Weymouth before Osmington. For a good sea view during the day and it is free parking, try Ringstead which if you carry on passing Osmington from Weymouth its the next turning on the right. The road is narrowish but places to pass - keep heading up and you come to a massive open grass field with great views. They quite often do paragliding from here. There are walks from here down to the beach below. You can actually drive down to the beach by turning right just before the field you are in and I think it is a small pay carpark. Other great viewing areas are along the Purbeck ridge hills roughly between corfe castle and Lulworth castle with plenty of free parking areas and you also have Tyneham - the abandoned village in this area which is worth a look at. Hope this helps, you can pm me for more info if you like, I actually live in this very area.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

My son and his family live near Durdle Door so we've stayed in lots of campsites in the area whilst visiting and are always looking for closer ones. The last, and nearest, we've stayed at is the CS at The Red Lion on the A352 at Winfrith Newburgh. Although the pub is on a main road the camping field is behind trees and we weren't disturbed at all. There's a walking route, through the campsite field to the centre of the village via a sports ground. There you'll find the a really well stocked village post office / shop.

Since staying at The Red Lion I've discovered a closer site, on UKcampsites website. It's called Rectory Farm and is also in Winfrith Newburgh but it's apparently only open in July and August. I'll probably try that next year.



Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Fasten everything down ! In August 1979 we were tenting, with small children, in a lovely CL overlooking Durdle Door when the storm that killed 18 in the Fastnet race blew up. That really flattened the campsite . The only thing that was still standing was our Danish tent and even that had to go to the local blacksmith for one of the main poles to be straightened.

Gorgeous part of the world but winds come from no-where and can be very fierce.

G


----------

